# Bowties.. black or silver? See inside.



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

I personally like the black. I may be biased though because mine are blacked out. They just stand out more with the black and kinda "Pop"


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Noticed that the neighbor pulled up in his Silverado and the bowtie on the grill bar was chrome like the bar. Very understated.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Black...nice contrast with black  Rear bowtie black also I would assume?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

With an off chance of Teaching . You need to accent with a bit more of the dark pigments . Black goes with silver nicely . Blue goes with silver nicely .


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

mikestony said:


> Black...nice contrast with black  Rear bowtie black also I would assume?


Yes, front and rear are black.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!



brian v said:


> With an off chance of Teaching . You need to accent with a bit more of the dark pigments . Black goes with silver nicely . Blue goes with silver nicely .


Thanks! I agree with that. I especially love silver and white cars with dark tint for that very reason.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Been thinking how sliver bowtie would look on my silver cruze too might order the vinyl off eBay and put them on too see If I like it for a while I have black bow ties currently

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I personally prefer the black bowties with your car. The black makes everything stand out more! I would personally like to see how silver bowties would look on the summit white LTZ RS.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Black

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I like the black better, how dark is your tint by the way? Lol


----------



## Leprechaun93 (Apr 7, 2014)

Black, helps it really stand out.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Go for the GOLD!


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> Yeah I like the black better, how dark is your tint by the way? Lol


Thanks! The rear and rear sides are 5%, front sides are 20%, and windshield is 35%


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Thanks! The rear and rear sides are 5%, front sides are 20%, and windshield is 35%


Wow I really like it. How hard is it to see out of at night?


Just Cruzin'


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

It's not difficult to see out.

This is mine on a cloudy day





And at night


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Both look good, I like the silver because everyone blacks out their logos


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Both look good, I like the silver because everyone blacks out their logos


Thanks!


----------



## 3OH3RSCruze (Jan 13, 2013)

I would say the black but I have the carbon fiber ones but if u want to be different go with silver. best part about personalizing right


----------



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

My vote Is black. Yours is my favorite Cruze on this forum. Very classy looking


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I think silver looks better on your cruze. It works better with the rs package that you got there


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

I vote black or carbon fiber. I went cf on my white. 

Could also try a dark blue. Might look good depending on your tastes.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I went white on my white car its nice because its understated. Its a chevy not a luxury car. Keep it clean.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies!



Wirthy said:


> My vote Is black. Yours is my favorite Cruze on this forum. Very classy looking


That's quite the compliment, thank you!

I've always kept most of my cars pretty simple in the looks department... lowered and tinted for the most part.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I think your decision can be boiled down to one simple decision- do you want that silver spar to appear bisected or unbroken? If you take a quick glance at your car the black makes that little strip look like it was cut in half. That is why i prefer the silver- from a distance there does not appear to be a gap.

But enough about my opinion. what did you decide?


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

silver center with the chrome blacked out


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

ehousel said:


> silver center with the chrome blacked out


Hmmm....


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Hmmm....


Looks cool, I like that. I have mine Green with the chrome on the outside. The other chrome that's around the grille will soon be black to blend in with the grille.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

In the last picture the silver looks like a different shade and not an exact match. For that reason I would vote for black.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Silver13LTZRS said:


>


That looks too "busy" for me... makes the badge stand out more than blend in.

I have mine black and like them that way, and I think yours look great in black also. If you were tempted to try the silver center, I would try a dark grey or gunmetal instead. Going silver might look tacky if you're not able to match the paint 100%. Going with a much darker shade will give an obvious contrast.

Your car looks clean! I'm jealous of your lawn... mine still has three feet of snow on it.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> That looks too "busy" for me... makes the badge stand out more than blend in.
> 
> I have mine black and like them that way, and I think yours look great in black also. If you were tempted to try the silver center, I would try a dark grey or gunmetal instead. Going silver might look tacky if you're not able to match the paint 100%. Going with a much darker shade will give an obvious contrast.
> 
> Your car looks clean! I'm jealous of your lawn... mine still has three feet of snow on it.


Thanks, I think I'm going to stick with black and leave them as is.

The last of the snow on my grass finally melted about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Black is definitely beautiful!


----------



## MizNitch (Apr 6, 2015)

*Black Bowtie*

I just bought a 2014 Silver Cruze LTZ RS. Your car is sweeeet! First thing to do on my list is get the windows tinted. 

I didn't see this asked so - how did you black out the bowties? I see kits to do it on eBay but they require cutting and applying adhesive.


----------



## StBlGT (Mar 30, 2015)

black all the way. not feeling the silver on silver.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

MizNitch said:


> I didn't see this asked so - how did you black out the bowties? I see kits to do it on eBay but they require cutting and applying adhesive.


A little vinyl wrap and some patience, good to go. Hit up YouTube for some detailed how to'so.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

Black


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

My Cruze is silver also and I went with black bowties on the front, back and wheels and added black lug nuts to finish it off.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I like black with the silver. I did blue on my BlueRay LTZ because black and blue isn't my thing.


----------



## MizNitch (Apr 6, 2015)

In keeping with my black theme, I'm actually thinking of blacking out the "RS" badges on the sides of my car. It'll require some intricate cutting but I think it'll look good.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

Silver13LTZRS said:


> Thanks, I think I'm going to stick with black and leave them as is.
> 
> The last of the snow on my grass finally melted about 2 weeks ago.


How often do you get pulled over?


----------

